# chicken recipies.



## spiritwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

:suprise:Can anyone please help with a good "Apricot" or "Mango" or "Pineapple" chicken recipie. I love fruit with my chicken , fish or pork meals, and I need some good ones to remember, and to put in my folder, any help from all over the world will be much appriciated. I will do the samr for you, if needed.
Thank you 2 anyone that can help,
PS.. I also love using alcohol in my cooking, esp. the white spirits, such as Malibu and vodka, if this helps, I also LOVE drinking them, thank you from Aussie Land.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Try searching here AllRecipes.com. You can input specific ingredients to narrow your recipes to show which use those ingredients.


----------

